# The boss of all scooters . . .



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nothing is more pimped out right , then showing up with this at your Starbucks drive Inn . . .lolopcorn::bowdown1:
(PS: I know there are more extreme things running the streets and side walks:chuckle: in japan, but this one can actually be driven and looks really class)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Lux,................ I do worry about you!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Lux,................ I do worry about you!!!


Don't tell me you don't like that. . . what do you think about this?:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

In actual fact, I did notice this scooter craze while in Tokyo. I was trying to describe them to a biker friend of mine, but he had no idea what I was talking about, as you just don't get them in the UK.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

same thing going on in Korea. Megaloud exhausts, LED light strips EVERYWHERE so that it looks like a freaking light show. Stereos pumping, hideous upholstery, nothing I'd ever want to be seen riding.

Sport bikers are a rarity 'round these parts. Really rare. In an entire year I've only once caught a brace of Jap bikes (1100XX Blackbird, Hayabusa) at a stoplight. Far more of those annoying scooters.

One thing has to be said though from a safety standpoint. you'd have to be utterly blind to miss one one the road - I don't think these pimped-out scooters get hit much by cars. Wish the same could be said for all bikers.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pah, give me an italjet 180cc any day


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome! They have a lot of Bosozuko influence to em. Very cool but I would prefer a Rukus


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Crush them.......all of them uke:


----------



## leeloo69 (Sep 15, 2008)

*regarding the pictures of this exclusive scooter*

Hello,


I was browsing the internet for pictures of exclusive and most powerful
or expensive scooters and I got a link to this forum where I saw the pictures you have posted.

I was wandering if this is a custom scooter or brand and certain type of scooter.

If so would you be so kind to email the brand and type, with maybe engine specs if you have them to my email address at [email protected]

This would be very helpful in my search

Thanks in advance and the best of luck with the forum. 

If I come across to
people who are looking for a nissan gtr or skyline club, I will certainly send them to our website


----------



## leeloo69 (Sep 15, 2008)

*.....*

I meant your website and forum


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

those are all highly customized. I *think* that scooter at the top is a Suzuki Skywave, but am not 100% sure.

If badass scooters is your thing, there are a lot of scooters from which people create these flying UFO things. Yamaha Morphous, Suzuki Bergman, and I'm sure some very interesting things will be made from the new Suzuki Gemma.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

*GTRLux*, I knew you were a wannabe 'zoku :chuckle:

I'd see every 16yo over here using that to go to school lol


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

I think that is what you get when you cross breed a chopper with a scooter


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Pah, give me an italjet 180cc any day


Nah you want a Runner 180.

Looks like someone has found a way to make scooters handle even worse.


----------

